# Невринома на уровне L3-L4



## eantonets (13 Фев 2012)

Уважаемые доктора, подскажите, чем опасна операция по удалению невриномы?


----------



## eantonets (14 Фев 2012)

Ну хоть кто-нибудь, откликнитесь, расскажите про невриному!


----------



## elde02 (15 Фев 2012)

eantonets написал(а):


> Ну хоть кто-нибудь, откликнитесь, расскажите про невриному!


Я - кто-нибудь, пациент. Мне удалили невриному на уровне Th9 в ноябре 2011. Скоро 3 месяца. Моя тема в разделе "Другие вопросы по позвоночнику" называется "Нужен совет - жду операцию". В НИИ Бурденко в 10 отделении каждую неделю этих неврином оперируют, как мне сказали не менее восьми, в разных отделах позвоночника. Как я поняла, растить ее нельзя, надо убирать. Я похоже вовремя успела, пришла на операцию на своих ногах и так же ушла. Сейчас занимаюсь на тренажерах в лечебно-восстановительном центре и дома ЛФК каждый день. Спина пока побаливает, причем с началом физических занятий болеть стало сильнее, но боль не корешковая, а в мышцах, и на правой ноге чуть немеют пальцы иногда ( до операции немели сильнее), но по сравнению с тем как болела спина когда там была невринома - это семечки. У моей мамы невринома слухового нерва, ей ее нашли когда маме было уже 69 лет. Слух уже все-равно был потерян, и доктор Шиманский из Бурденко решил ее понаблюдать, возраст пожилой, операции лучше избежать. Мама у него наблюдается уже 6 лет. Вначале каждые пол-года МРТ и в Бурденко, теперь раз в год. Невринома не растет (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), а мамины снимки доктор показывает студентам, как пример что с пожилыми пациентами лучше не торопиться в таких случаях. Возраст старый, все процессы в организме идут медленнее. Это все что я знаю про невриномы.
Вам не повезло, но все будет в прошлом, держитесь.


----------



## Simos (15 Фев 2012)

Доброкачественная опухоль, растет из корешка, обычно прогноз благоприятный. Снимки представьте


----------



## eantonets (16 Фев 2012)

elde02 написал(а):


> Я - кто-нибудь, пациент. Мне удалили невриному на уровне Th9 в ноябре 2011. Скоро 3 месяца. Моя тема в разделе "Другие вопросы по позвоночнику" называется "Нужен совет - жду операцию". В НИИ Бурденко в 10 отделении каждую неделю этих неврином оперируют, как мне сказали не менее восьми, в разных отделах позвоночника. Как я поняла, растить ее нельзя, надо убирать. Я похоже вовремя успела, пришла на операцию на своих ногах и так же ушла. Сейчас занимаюсь на тренажерах в лечебно-восстановительном центре и дома ЛФК каждый день. Спина пока побаливает, причем с началом физических занятий болеть стало сильнее, но боль не корешковая, а в мышцах, и на правой ноге чуть немеют пальцы иногда ( до операции немели сильнее), но по сравнению с тем как болела спина когда там была невринома - это семечки. У моей мамы невринома слухового нерва, ей ее нашли когда маме было уже 69 лет. Слух уже все-равно был потерян, и доктор Шиманский из Бурденко решил ее понаблюдать, возраст пожилой, операции лучше избежать. Мама у него наблюдается уже 6 лет. Вначале каждые пол-года МРТ и в Бурденко, теперь раз в год. Невринома не растет (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), а мамины снимки доктор показывает студентам, как пример что с пожилыми пациентами лучше не торопиться в таких случаях. Возраст старый, все процессы в организме идут медленнее. Это все что я знаю про невриномы.
> Вам не повезло, но все будет в прошлом, держитесь.


Спасибо большое за поддержку. Завтра мою маму оперируют. Невринома ? на уровне L3-L4, и 3 грыжи: L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5. Мне остается только молиться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Фев 2012)

eantonets написал(а):


> . Мне остается только молиться.


Это очень правильно, все будет хорошо, Бог милостив к нам грешным...


----------



## elde02 (16 Фев 2012)

eantonets написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за поддержку. Завтра мою маму оперируют. Невринома ? на уровне L3-L4, и 3 грыжи: L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5. Мне остается только молиться.


Ну во время операции точно только молиться, а вот потом... Я, например, очень благодарна своей семье: маме, мужу, сыну, отцу. Они мне очень помогли. Первые дня вообще тяжеловатые, мама, мне, извините за подробности, попу мыла, кормили - поили с ложечки, есть не хотелось, приносили из дома вкусненькое, что я люблю. Сидели около меня по очереди. Я себя брошеной не чувствовала. Хотя мы три дня сестринский пост брали, но мама и муж все-равно около меня сидели, пока их не выгоняли. Потом, когда уже получше, муж меня гулять потихоньку выводил. Тяжести носить нельзя, трудно было даже салат порезать (а готовить я люблю, и готовлю хорошо), не то что щи сварить, все семья делала. Так что приготовьтесь помогать и поддерживать. Я всегда считала себя очень самодостаточной, но тут помощь ну реально нужна. Поддержите маму, вы сейчас ей очень нужны. Бог даст, все будет хорошо.


----------



## Екатерина1 (16 Май 2013)

Ответьте как прошла операция, как сейчас дела?


----------

